# Halodrol Log



## SuperLift (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey guys just started a halodrol/11x cycle on Monday and thought I would share my experience with anyone who may be interested.  Will be doing regular updates.  Started at 75mg/day. 

6'2
218.5
6-8% bf


More training/diet info to come..


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 15, 2013)

OK guys, been eating approx. 3200 cals on training days, 3000 on off days.  I slowly bump up my calories each week (if im not gaining). So set end numbers in mind as far as goals go, just want to add a little size.  I'm also on TRT 200mg/wk and testing out some peptides from elitepeptides.com.  Anyways, training hard 4-5x week and hitting cardio at 30min 4-5x week as well. I've been on the halo/11x for about 5 days so far at 75mg.  No change to speak of yet.


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 17, 2013)

221 this morning, had a cheat meal the other day so I may just be holding on to some excess water. We will know when I weigh again in a couple days. Though I have upped my cals just slightly. Rest today but will be back at it tomorrow. Metabolism is kickin!


----------

